# TORONTO 2016 – Nightsky’s trip to the incredible Canadian metropolis



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Really? I thought that Toronto had a lot of snow the whole winter. Here in southern Sweden we don't have much snow either, often not at all. I know about the international style, but I called it Manhattan style just because I think this particular complex would reminds especially of many 60s/70s buildings on Manhattan.


There have been winters where the pavement has been bone dry practically the whole time. Normally we do get a few dumps of snow but it's not a guarantee like it is in other parts of the country. What Torontonians call the 'snow belt' starts just north of the city around Barrie.

Those buildings in Manhattan you're reminded of were likely done by the same architect. None of them would have happened without the efforts of Phyllis Lambert. She was a member of the billionaire Bronfman family who controlled Montreal based Seagrams. When they sought to build an office tower in NY she spearheaded the drive to get Mies van der Rohe to design it. The Seagram Building in NYC was the result. 

Allen Lambert, no relation, was President and Chairman of the Board of Toronto Dominion Bank back in the 1960s. When they sought a new Toronto HQ they were advised by Phyllis who once again turned to Mies. 

*Seagram Building, NYC*








Courtesy of wikipedia


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Any more photos?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Any more photos?


I don't like snow so that's good news.  Yes it really looks like Seagram.

Yes, many more photos will follow.  Only been busy.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DUNDAS STREET AND LITTLE PORTUGAL:
*
Dundas St, Little Portugal 38 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 39 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 20 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 18 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Art Gallery of Ontario

Dundas St, Little Portugal 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 36 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 35 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 35 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 33 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 28 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Monument to the Portugese 

Dundas St, Little Portugal 23 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Nearby residential area

Dundas St, Little Portugal 19 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Sharp Centre for Design

Dundas St, Little Portugal 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Dundas Street: Sharp Centre for Design and Art Gallery of Ontario

Dundas St, Little Portugal 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Portugal.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DISTILLERY DISTRICT:*

Distillery District, in the Old Town, is a former distillery filled with restaurants, craft stores, upscale boutiques, artist galleries and entertainment. It is the only historic district in Toronto, and a car free zone, made for pedestrians on brick-paved roads. Before it became a cultural district in 2003, many famous movies where set there, such as Chicago, X-Men and the Hurricane. It is the best collection of preserved Victorian era industrial architecture in North America. The Gooderham and Worts distillery, that the complex was built for, was in the largest distillery in the world in the late 1860s. Two tall condominium towers were built at the property in the 1990s.

Distillery District 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 17b by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Distillery District 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 08c by Nightsky, on Flickr

Distillery District 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Distillery.html


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of this fascinating city!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A fine and interesting thread, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DUNDAS SQUARE, DAY:*

Dundas Square 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas Square 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 113 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas Square 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 111 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dundas Square 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 24b by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Dundas Square 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

*DUNDAS SQUARE, NIGHT:
*
Toronto by night 49 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


Toronto by night 50 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Dundas.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OUR HOTEL:*

We stayed at the Comfort Hotel Downtown, a 3-star highrise hotel at Yonge Street. It was simple in modernist 9-storey brown brick building with 70s interior (that was under refurbishment during our visit, the restaurant was also closed for renovation) but it has an excellent location, large rooms with wonderful beds and nice views, AC, nice staff, and nice free breakfast with waffels. The largest con was the size of the breakfast room; there was not enough seats for all the guests!
Comfort Hotel by Nightsky, on Flickr

Comfort Hotel and its views 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Comfort Hotel, entrance.
Comfort Hotel and its views 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Comfort Hotel and its views 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Comfort Hotel and its views 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Comfort Hotel and its views 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
View from our room.
Comfort Hotel and its views 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hotel breakfast, including waffle with maple syrup!

Comfort Hotel and its views 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
One Bloor, almost completed opposite our hotel.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yonge.html


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Great set of pix Nightsky! Always interesting to see the city through the eyes of a visitor. Well done!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pictures, great city, beautiful street cars.


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Nightsky said:


> *TORONTO:*
> There are not that many parks in the city, Queens Park is the only one in downtown, and it is quite small and surrounded by busy roads. On the other hand Roseland is a huge park area, just a few blocks from downtown, and there are some smaller parks along the lakfront.


Actually.....High Park is ENORMOUS and don't forget Toronto Island which right down town. Those are the 2 biggest parks.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsiQSNLjU


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot for comments to all of you! 



philmar said:


> Actually.....High Park is ENORMOUS and don't forget Toronto Island which right down town. Those are the 2 biggest parks.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsiQSNLjU


Yes, but it is not in downtown, I meant that there are few large parks in downtown. But thanks for the info anyway, I'll try to visit Highland Park if I go back. Honestly, I didn't think much of the park when I was in Toronto, because there was so much architecture to look at. It was just a reflection.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VIEWS FROM CN TOWER:
*
CN Tower, built in 1976, was the world's tallest freestanding structure in the world for 34 years, still without competition dominating the skyline. It is, at a height of 553m to the top of the mast, still the tallest TV tower in North America, and the tallest tower in the western hemisphere, second tallest tower in the world (Canton Tower in China is now somewhat taller). The observation deck is a very popular attraction, it features both an indoor and an outdoor section, a glass floor and a revolving restaurant. Even higher up, at the 147th floor, you can visit the Skypod. It is also possible to take a walk on the edge and hang out from the building. Super fast glass enclosed elevators take you to the observation deck, while you take the ride up the city down below you appears smaller and smaller! Right next to CN Tower is the Rogers Centre, a huge sports arena that is famous for its roof that can be opened and closed according to the weather. It was built in 1989 and is 95m high to the top of the dome. In 2013, the large Ripley's Aquarium opened just next to CN Tower.

CN Tower and its views 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
CN Tower and its views 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 91 by Nightsky, on Flickr
People hanging at the outside

CN Tower and its views 88 by Nightsky, on Flickr
LEGO model

CN Tower and its views 87 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Glass elevator

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_skyline_CN.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Niagara_Falls_072 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_075 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

BONUS! Some pictures from the day trip to NIAGARA FALLS. A separate thread will be posted soon.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing views in set #35! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Astonishing views in set #35! kay:


Thanks a lot! More will come!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MINATURE VIEWS from CN Tower:*

CN Tower and its views 83 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 80 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 77 by Nightsky, on Flickr


CN Tower and its views 73 by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Canadian Place
CN Tower and its views 71 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 68 by Nightsky, on Flickr’
First Canadian Place, Toronto Dominon Centre, Scotia Plaza
CN Tower and its views 63 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Looking down
CN Tower and its views 61 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Glass floor

CN Tower and its views 60 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Outdoor deck
CN Tower and its views 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr
CN Tower and its views 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rogers Centre with closed roof
CN Tower and its views 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto Islands

CN Tower and its views 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr
CN Tower and its views 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Ontario Place
CN Tower and its views 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aura and others

CN Tower and its views 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
West Toronto and Mississauga, a city with about 800 000 inhabitants

CN Tower and its views 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

CN Tower and its views 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr
CN Tower and its views 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Royal Ontario Museum, Sharp Centre

CN Tower and its views 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hyatt Regency
CN Tower and its views 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aura, Rosedale, North Toronto
CN Tower and its views 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr
One Bloor and Aura, above Yonge Street

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_skyline_CN.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A breathtaking metropolis! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CITY HALL AND NATHAN PHILLIPS SQUARE:*

Nathan Phillips Square is Canada's largest square, at a size of 4.85 hectares. It is sitauted between the new and the old City Hall. It was named after Nathan Phillip, who was Toronto's mayor from 1955-1962. In 2006 a revitalization plan was presented, that was inspired by Greek agoras and theaters. It was finished in 2014. Queen St, Dundas St, Bay St and University Ave surround it.
In the middle of this square you find fountains, ponds, trees and a very large Toronto sign, popular for photographs. Futuristic skybridges, that partly surround the square, connect the square with nearby hotels. The Toronto sign was installed temporarily for the 2015 Pan American Games, and was intended to be moved to another location after the games, but it became so popular that it is now a permanent feature of Nathan Phillips Square. It is so large that you can go inside the letters, and they are beautifully illuminated at night. The sides of the white letters are coloured in different colours and have different Toronto neighbourhoods written in them.
The pond is a popular place to skate, and the square is center for both the Cavalcade of Light festiival (lighting of the christmas tree) and the New Years Eve party.
The City Hall of Toronto is situated in one historic building, and two modern ones. The new part consist of two futuristic curved highrise buildings, designed by the Finnish architect Viljo Revell and completed in 1965. The tallest one has 27 floors. They were built because there were not enough space i the old city hall. There is a podium with a futuristic white dome, the inside of it can be seen from the lobby. The city's largest accessible green roof is situated on top of the podium.
Opposite the modern City Hall stands the Old City Hall, also a Toronto landmark, but completely different in style. The Old City Hall was built in 1899 in a beautiful romanesque revival style, with its landmark clock tower. It was designed by Edward James Lennox. We were allowed to go inside, after a security scan, but not to take pictures of the beautiful romanesque atrium inside. For many years it was one of the tallest buildings in Toronto. The clock tower is actually somewhat taller then the new city hall, 104m to the top. Since 1984 it is a National Historic Site.
The Peace Garden is a memorial to the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Pope John Paul II lit the flame with an ember from the Peace Flame in Hiroshima, and poured water from a river that flows through Nagasaki into the pool.
Other sculptures, like Henry Moores The Archer can also be found.
The historic, 98m tall, Canada Life Bldg from 1931, can be seen from the square. Trump Tower, Hilton and Sheraton Centre are also near.
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Nathan.html

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 16 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 17 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 21 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 25 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 26 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 28 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 30 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 31 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 32 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 33 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 40 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
 
Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 42 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 43 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 44 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 45 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 47 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 51 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 53 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 57 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 58 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 59 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Nathan.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting, an astonishing place! kay:

I think the architecture of Vienna International Center maybe could have been 
inspirated by Toronto's New City Hall. I see some resemblance.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Very interesting, an astonishing place! kay:
> 
> I think the architecture of Vienna International Center maybe could have been
> inspirated by Toronto's New City Hall. I see some resemblance.


Me too. Toronto's City Hall was built in 1965 and VIC (or UNO City) in 1973-79.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 60 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 64 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square, City Hall 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Nathan.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SUBWAY *(sorry for the blurry quality):

Toronto subway 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Toronto subway 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_subway.html


*ST LAWRENCE MARKET:*

St Lawrence Market is the center of the St Lawrence neighbourhood in Old Toronto. The main entrance is at Front Street, but there is also a lower entrance at the Esplanade, since the markethall is situated on one of Toronto's few sloping hills. There are totally four buildings, the 3-storey South Market building was Toronto's City Hall (and market) until 1899, when it was replaced by the monument one, and later the new highrises. The first one was a primitive wooden structure from 1803. The North market has existed over a century but the current markethall is the 3rd markethall building after fires and destruction. Meat, fruit, vegetables, food, drinks and souvenirs can all be found here so the markethall is a popular place to visit for both locals and tourists. There are also restaurants and café with fresh bakeries inside. During our visit there was an exhibtion about "The Beatles in Toronto" and a live band playing.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Lawrence.html

St Lawrence's Market 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Lawrence's Market 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Lawrence.html


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very enjoyable piece. Don't know about you, but I think Toronto's old City Hall has aged rather better than the "new" one. The old one has recently had a splendid facelift, which you capture very well, but at present no one seems to know what will become of the building after it stops being used as a courthouse at the end of this year. Retail mall? City Museum? At least they won't be tearing it down as was once the plan--they've spent too much on renovating it.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Why-Why said:


> Very enjoyable piece. Don't know about you, but I think Toronto's old City Hall has aged rather better than the "new" one. The old one has recently had a splendid facelift, which you capture very well, but at present no one seems to know what will become of the building after it stops being used as a courthouse at the end of this year. Retail mall? City Museum? At least they won't be tearing it down as was once the plan--they've spent too much on renovating it.


Didn't know they will stop use it as a city hall, and didn't know it was used as a courthouse currently. They really discussed tearing it down? That's crazy, it is one of the best known landmarks of Toronto! I like the contrast between the old and the new city hall. Old one is really nice.
Why don't they want to use it anymore? Where will the (even newer) new city hall be?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, they discussed tearing it down when planning the Eaton Centre. But now it's a National Historic Site, so it's probably safe. There are rumours that it'll be turned into a "retail site" some time in the near future. But any use that preserves its appearance and makes it more accessible to the public would probably be good.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YONGE STREET:
*
Yonge Street is the leading street of Toronto, going from the financial district and harbour in the south to the northernmost suburbs. The most central part, where we stayed, at Comfort Hotel Downtown, is a hip entertainment district with somewhat neglect townhouses, cheap restaurants, drug stores (cannabis etc!), fastfood chains, hotels, department stores and super luxurious residential skyscrapers (in the middle of that!). A bit further to the South you will find fancy brand stores, and to the North it is more residential in its character (actually Yonge St changes character lots of times), and passes the posh Yorkville neighbourhood. Even further south, it is an ultramodern shopping and business district with some of Toronto's tallest skyscrapers.Yonge St was the world's longest road according to Guiness Book of Records, but was a conflation; it's extension is not counted part of Yonge St, so it is actually 86km long and not 1896km, but still enough to pass through the whole Toronto including suburbs, in South-North direction.

The most central part is the Yonge-Dundas Square, at the intersection of these two streets. Dundas Square is an ultramodern square with neon lights, ads, crowded restaurants, department stores, entertainment - the closest you come to Times Square in New York, or Shibuya in Tokyo. Especially after dark, this place look impressive. Eaton Centre, Toronto's foremost shopping mall, also has an entrance at Yonge St, right at the square.

At Yonge St and Asquith Ave you find the Toronto Reference Library, built in 1977 and designed by Raymond Moriyama. It is the biggest public reference library in Canada, and might not look so special from the outside with its boxy facade, but once you get inside you will find a large light 5-storey atrium and a pond. One might think you have just entered a luxury hotel. There is also a special Arthur Conan Doyle Room, dedicated to the author of Sherlock Holmes, complete with books and a room that is furnished to look like the author's writing room. The room be a bit hard to find, situated behind glass on the upper floor. In the library, there are also music instruments that can be borrowed!

Not until the recent years there have been many skyscrapers built along Yonge Street. The most significant skyscrapers along Yonge St are Aura, a mixed-use, 78-storey, 272m tall skyscraper from 2014 with its own shopping galleria.
One Bloor, a 76-storey, 257m tall glass scraper with curved balconies, almost completed during our visit in 2016. It is situated right next to our hotel, at Yonge, Bloor and Charles streets. These two are the tallest residential towers in Toronto. In the southermost part of Yonge St, you will since 2015 find the L Tower, a curved 58-storey condo glass building designed by Daniel Liebeskind, right next to the Sony Centre for Performing Arts.


IMG_8007 by Nightsky, on Flickr

IMG_8052 by Nightsky, on Flickr

IMG_8066 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr
Aura skyscraper

IMG_8803 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hockey Hall of Fame


Dundas Square 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas Square 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 118 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yonge.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about Toronto, Nightsky :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lively, astonishing impressions! kay:


----------



## 21Saeculum (Nov 19, 2010)

nice pictures! amazing city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks guys!

*YONGE ST BY NIGHT:*

Toronto by night 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto by night 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto by night 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto by night 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_by_night.html

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yonge.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CASA LOMA:*
- Sir Henry Pellatt's castle, Casa Loma neighbourhood, North Toronto


To the North of central Toronto you find Casa Loma, an impressive house in gothic revival style. This is Toronto's own castle, formerly a mansion by Sir Henry Pellatt, built 1909-14. Pellatt became rich by providing electricity to Toronto's citizens. After Pellatt went bankrupt due to bad housing speculations, the city of Toronto bought it in 1937. Casa Loma has 98 rooms on seven floors. The grandiose interior is open to public (Grand Hall, bedrooms, bathrooms, garage, gardens etc), and can be visit. The exterior is quirky and features towers that look like they come from a medieval German castle. The architect, E.J. Lennox, also designed other famous Toronto landmarks. The Grand Hall is the center of the building, a two-storey atrium with expensive furniture. The Oak Room, Windsor Room, the library, Sir Henry's suite, mrs Pellatt's suite, bathrooms, the terrace, several other rooms and the gardens can all be visited. The rooms are complete with furniture, and you will find music instruments here and there. In the Oak Room you find a wing for example, and in the Grand Hall an organ. There is an exhibition about Toronto's past dark side, such at poverty and the great fire, in the somewhat creepy tunnels underneath. The tunnels take you to the garage and carriage building, that is situated several blocks away from the castle, and is an impressive building itself. Currently the garage and stable building has an exhibition of 1900s cars and wagons. In the castle there are also exhibitions about sculptures, art, military uniforms and contemporary clothes.

During the years, Casa Loma has been a popular filming location, for example X-Men and Cocktail were filmed there. The neighbourhood around the castle is also called Casa Loma. Casa Loma is very beautiful and a must visit when in Toronto. On a very hot and sunny day, we hopped on the Big Bus double decker, and made a stop at Casa Loma. It is a popular place for weddings, and during our visit there was one wedding. Casa Loma can also be rented, after closing hours.

Casa Loma 099 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 097 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 095 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 094 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 093 by Nightsky, on Flickr
INTERIOR:
Casa Loma 091 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 086 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 085 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 082 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 079 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 079 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 071 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 069 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Casa Loma 067 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Casa_Loma.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE CASA LOMA:

Casa Loma 063 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 058 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 054 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 053 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 051 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 050 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 045 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 044 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 035 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 033 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 030 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 029 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 028 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 026 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 020 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 016 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 001 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 158 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Casa_Loma.html


----------



## differential (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice photos. 

I should say that Toronto is now more populous than Chicago, and it is North America's fourth largest city (3rd in US/Canada).


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

EVEN MORE CASA LOMA:

Casa Loma 155 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 154 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 148 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 147 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 146 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 145 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 136 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 134 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 133 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 129 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 126 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 125 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 124 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 123 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 111 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 106 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 105 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Casa Loma 103 by Nightsky, on Flickr


So all these movies where filmed in Casa Loma!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Casa_Loma.html




differential said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> I should say that Toronto is now more populous than Chicago, and it is North America's fourth largest city (3rd in US/Canada).


Thanks. It's seems these two cities are about the same in size (2.7 million inh.), but Chicago's metro area is twice as large (9.5 millions) then Toronto's (5.5 millions), but that depends on where you draw the border of course.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Thanks. It's seems these two cities are about the same in size (2.7 million inh.), but Chicago's metro area is twice as large (9.5 millions) then Toronto's (5.5 millions), but that depends on where you draw the border of course.


US MSAs aren't comparable to Canadian CMAs. Using US methods, metro Toronto would be closer to 7.4 million as it would add the Hamilton CMA and the Oshawa CMA to the figure. Chicago CSA (9.9 million) would be similar to the Greater Golden Horseshoe (9.3 million). So you're right that it depends on where one draws the line. Chicago is slightly larger than Toronto overall but the gap will close almost entirely over the next 15 years.

I'm enjoying your photos and hope you have some more.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YORKVILLE*

Yorkville is a posh neighbourhood with some of the most expensive townhouses, condo skyscrapers and brand stores in the country. It is situated in Midtown Toronto, close to downtown, and just a couple of blocks of our hotel. On Yonge St, take west on Yorkville Avenue. Here you find the Four Seasons Hotel and Residences, built 2012, where Canada's most expensive penthouse recently was sold, and lots of speciality boutiques. The residence tower of Four Seasons has 55 floors and the hotel tower has 30 floors. Prada, Tiffany, Cartier, Hugo Boss, Bang and Olufsen, Maserati and Ferrari can all be found in Yorkville, many along Bloor Street. This is the area were most celebrities like to go and shop. Here you also find a small fire station, and the ultra luxury Hazelton Hotel, popular among celebrities. At the hotel you find Hazelton Avenue, also posh street with townhouses, leading to the more busy Davenport Road, a road that soon shifts to a somewhat less glamourus character, with a few dull highrise blocks. Originally a separate village, Yorkville was annexed into Toronto in 1883. One Bloor, a 76-storey, 257m tall glass scraper with curved balconies, almost completed during our visit in 2016. It is situated right next in the intersection Bloor St/Yonge St, at the border to Yorkville.
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yorkville.html

Yorkville 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Yorkville 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yorkville.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ROYAL ONTARIO MUSEUM
*
Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) is Canada's largest art museum, and is situated at Bloor St in Yorkville. It is a museum of art, world culture and natural history, established in 1912. In 2007, Daniel Liebeskind designed a significant addition to the museum, the Crystal, that has became a landmark with its sharp angles and deconstructivist style. This odd, cool, futuristic building is a sharp contrast to the adjancent heritage buildings of the museum, and that is where the main entrance is. The facade consists of glass and a special fabricated aluminium.

Toronto Bus Tour 267 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 263 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 183 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto Bus Tour 182 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 181 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 180 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 179 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto Bus Tour 178 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Yorkville.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CHINATOWN:*

Chinatown is very authentic and one of the largest in North America. It was well established already in 1935. Here you find Chinese stores and restaurants, all with typical chinese signs. It is situated around Spadina Avenue and Dundas St West, just northwest of downtown. Formerly it was situated near the City Hall, but it had to move westward because of the construction of the new city hall. Chinese restaurants, bakeries , cheap souvenir shops, grocery stores, markets and malls with colourful chinese signs can be found here. Many visitors compare it to Hong Kong. Old Chinatown as this one is called, is the largest of approximately six chinatowns in Greater Toronto! At Spadina Crescent, a circular traffic circle just at the North borders to Chinatown, there is a significant heritage building, currently under reconstruction. It is a yellow brick gothic revival building, that will host University of Toronto's faculty of architecture, design and lanscape. Royal Museum of Ontario is also bordering Old Chinatown.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Chinatown.html


Chinatown Toronto 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chinatown Toronto 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chinatown Toronto 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Chinatown.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool shots! This  is one of my favorites kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Romashka01 said:


> Cool shots! This  is one of my favorites kay:


Thanks, yes I also like the trams! Unfortunately we never used the tram, but a mix of taking the tour bus, walking and subway.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the urban and multicultural look of Toronto. 
Good shot!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really cool updates! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Around CHINATOWN and SPADINA AVENUE:

Chinatown Toronto 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Chinatown Toronto 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Chinatown.html


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great to see such familiar territory from a fresh angle. I was in the sushi place at the corner of College and Ossington in your #38 above last weekend! (It was very good.)


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Why-Why said:


> Great to see such familiar territory from a fresh angle. I was in the sushi place at the corner of College and Ossington in your #38 above last weekend! (It was very good.)


Thanks. Was it the Gobo sushi (can read the sign now in my picture). :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Didn't know they will stop use it as a city hall, and didn't know it was used as a courthouse currently. They really discussed tearing it down? That's crazy, it is one of the best known landmarks of Toronto! I like the contrast between the old and the new city hall. Old one is really nice.
> Why don't they want to use it anymore? Where will the (even newer) new city hall be?


There is absolutely zero chance of Old City Hall being torn down, and there has not been a hint of any plan to do so because it would never fly. It is the courthouse now, but at some point that may change. There was a proposal half a century back in the '60's by developers but it was shot down. Not ever going to happen now.
You found some very interesting corners of downtown! I love Chinatown and there are some good restaurants there.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Yup, it was the Gobo Sushi. Xam Yu (#25) is pretty good too.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a nice shots of the chinatown, - colorful and vibrant and I like those wall paintings on some buldings.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! Good to hear they won't tear down the new City Hall!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LITTLE ITALY:*

Italians arrived to Toronto in large numbers in the early 20th century, mainly to work with railway and road construction. Little Italy may not look especially Italian, but it is bigger then the one in New York (that is surprisingly small). It is concentrated to a large portion of College Street, West of downtown, bordering Chinatown. There is also one additional Italian neighbourhood, Corso Italia, that is considered more authentic. We visited on a Sunday, and College St, normally trafficated by trams, was closed for traffic. Instead there was a market, and pedestrians strolling in the street. We found Italian pizza stands, pasta stands, somewhat neglect movie theaters (though the area itself is in a good shape), a few Italian restaurants, small churches, townhouses, but also many non Italian restaurants and businesses (latin, lebanese, portugese for example). Overall it is a very nice area, but considering the name we just wish there was more of an Italian touch there. There is an Italian Walk of Fame, a pavement with stars to famous people of Italian descent.

Little Italy 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE LITTLE ITALY:*


Little Italy 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 25b by Nightsky, on Flickr

Little Italy 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Littleitaly.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DUNDAS ST & LITTLE PORTUGAL*
- Art Gallery of Ontario, Sharp Centre for Design 

If you take Dundas Street to the West at Yonge-Dundas Square, you will pass through Chinatown, the Art Gallery of Ontario, Kensington Market, Little Portugal and several other nice neighbourhoods. The most central part of the street is filled with modern buildings and restaurant, later it turns more residential in its character with heritage townhouses and small stores. Little Portugal is named so because there is a large amount of Portugese immigrants, but there are not that many traces of Portugese heritage, especially not the architecture. About 40% of the population identifies themselves as Portugese, and lately also Brazilians have moved there. At a few places, along Dundas St and College St, you will find Portugese bakeries, restaurants and stores. There is a stone that honour the Portugese workers in Trinity Bellwoods Park.
The Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO) is also one of the largest art museums in Canada, It has a collection of more then 80 000 works of art. It was founded in 1900. The famous architect Frank Gehry designed the 2008 renovation, that expanded the space, and added futuristic curved glass sections to its exterior at Dundas St W. 
Just a few blocks from AGO and Dundas St, you will find the striking Sharp Centre for Design. A playful black and white box hangs above an ordinary red brick building next to McCaul Steet. Colourful diagonal pillars, 25m high, support the structure. This eye-catching building was designed by the British architect Will Alsop, that nearly won the competition to design Centre Pompidou in Paris. It was built in 2004 as an addition to the Ontario College of Art.

Dundas St, Little Portugal 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
First Canadian, backside of City Hall
Dundas St, Little Portugal 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St.
Dundas St, Little Portugal 03 - Sick Kids hospital and Aura by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 08 - Art Gallery of Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr
Art Gallery of Ontario
Dundas St, Little Portugal 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto Bus Tour 199 - Sharp Centre for Design by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sharp Centre for Design
Dundas St, Little Portugal 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Village Idiot! 
Dundas St, Little Portugal 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Residential area.
Dundas St, Little Portugal 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Dundas St, Little Portugal 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Park in Little Portugal.

Dundas St, Little Portugal 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Dundas St, Little Portugal 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St, Little Portugal 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Little Portugal.
Toronto Bus Tour 197 - Art Gallery of Ontario by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dundas St - Art Gallery of Toronto by Nightsky, on Flickr
Art Gallery of Ontario

Toronto Bus Tour 202 - Sharp Centre for Design by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sharp Centre for Design

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Portugal.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some very exciting architectonical impressions, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, yansa.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*QUEEN STREET:*

Queen Street 04b by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Queen Street 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Queen Street 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Some MTV recording!
Queen Street 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Queen Street 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 15b by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 16 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Queen Street 20 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Queen_University.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Particularly love the Sir Arthur Conan Doyle Room! kay:


Yes and the people in the library were really friendly!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OLD TORONTO:* FRONT ST, ST JAMES CATHEDRAL, GOODERHAM BLDG:

Old Town 06 - Front St - St Lawrence, Gooderham Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr
Gooderham Bldg, aka “Flatiron Bldg”, was actually built before its namne in NY.

Old Town 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 08b - Front St by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 09 - Gooderham Bldg, flatiron bldg from 1892 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 10 - Gooderham Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 11 - Front Street by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 12 - Maple syrup by Nightsky, on Flickr

Old Town 13 - a Ferrari on Front St by Nightsky, on Flickr
Toronto Bus Tour 063 - St James Cathedral by Nightsky, on Flickr

Toronto Bus Tour 065 - St James Cathedral by Nightsky, on Flickr
St James Cathedral.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Oldtown.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE FROM ”OLD TORONTO”:*

Toronto Bus Tour 098 - St Michaels Cathedral by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Michaels Cathedral.
Gooderham Bldg 02 -flatiron bldg from 1892 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Gooderham, Flatiron Bldg
Gooderham Bldg by Nightsky, on Flickr
Backside of Flatiron Bldg.
Toronto Bus Tour 022 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Old Town 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Old Town 04 - Front St and Wellington by Nightsky, on Flickr
Front St outside St Lawrence Market, looking towards Gooderham Bldg and Financial district.

Old Town 05 - Front St by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Toronto_Oldtown.html


----------

